# What colour should i paint me R32 GTR???



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Hey guys, after trying to sell my R32 GTR to no avail, i've decided to tidy the car up and give it a repaint. Its back at Kream Developments, the original garage i used before to build the engine, fit the kit and paint it in bmw olive. Ive taken some pics of it in its current progress, its been polyestered and is pretty much ready for paint, but im stuck on deciding the colour. Im thinking of either audi ibis white or the new GTR35 pearl white with black roof, black slats on the bonnet vents and black centre section on the rear spoiler, a friend has one these gtr's and it looks great but i'm so unsure!. Thing is, i need to choose a colour that is more neutral then just to my taste as i am looking to put her back on the market once painted. Any advise???....

Thanks

Shabs


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Audi Ibis white is a great colour, it would be my choice.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I always like them in midnight purple as im not sure they were ever made in that colour, also i saw one in le mans blue, (r33 gtr colour) and that looked stunning!
just my thoughts!
good luck buddy.

bob


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Probably not to your choice but I think the 32s look good in the 34 electric blue!
Theres been a couple on here for sale in the past and I think they look stunning.


----------



## SteveGTI (Feb 9, 2009)

Bright yellow with a black bonnet?

(sorry, I have no taste - but I'd drive one like that - lol)


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I've be temped by the special Nissan colour 'Winter Green'.










If you like solid colours both Porsche guards red and speed yellow are nice

















If you're really flash why not go for the new flip black colour that the R35 Spec-V comes in


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

thats a nice black!!!!, i was thinking of black before, but just a straight black with a high laquered finish....but thats really nice...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd go for the Audi ibis white :thumbsup:


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Hmmmm.....thats what i keep thinking too, what about the new mazda pearl white, its like a bright ice white but pearl, not creamy or off white, anyone seen it?. i think im gonna go check it out in the flesh again...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Can't comment on that one, haven't seen it in the flesh yet...


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

wow that new spec v black looks nice 

I think millennium jade would look nice but if you want to change the colour to sell the car then white would be the best everyone likes white cars.


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

For all those who dont know my car, iv posted some pics, followed by some new pics of its current progress..Still havnt decided on colour..Theres so many to choose from..
































































Decisions decisions!..


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

If you spray it white, IMO you will get peed off very quickly as you will be forever washing and waxing it. White just shows up the dirt too much.
If you want to go for something a bit different go for a Matt Black finish. Hav'nt seen another skyline in that colour


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

I see what you mean.. However if you own a skyline, you be forever washing and waxing whatever the colour :smokin:
so that isnt really an issue..


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Ok after spending a log time deliberating, i have decided to go with pearl white, its a custom colour but really nice. Will post pics up tomorrow, once painted.


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes pearl white will look stunning for sure especially with the BBS wheels.

Are the front and rear windows being removed for the repaint ???


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

the whole car has been completly stripped including all rubbers, door handles, trims, all door shut rubbers/trimmings, lights etc. They removed the front and rear window rubbers and will replace them with new ones, but they do remove the rear quarter glasses. They are very thorough with thier work, and take attention to every minor detail in preperation. Should be painted in the next few hours!!!.....cant wait!!...


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah good stuff sounds like they are nice and thorough so which is exactly what you want when getting a complete re-spray.

Look forwarf to seeing it when all done,you'll have to throuw up some pics


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

all painted now, looks awesome!!, will get sum pics up soon....


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

Oooh cool, have you the car back or still at paint shop ??

Pics pics pics pics


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

still at the garage, needs to have the bumpers/spoiler painted, fit all the trims back on and polish her up. Will post pics today....


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds good shabs look forward to seeing that.


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Thanks pal..


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

Shabs said:


> Hmmmm.....thats what i keep thinking too, what about the new mazda pearl white, its like a bright ice white but pearl, not creamy or off white, anyone seen it?. i think im gonna go check it out in the flesh again...



Surprisingly my mate has just had his 32 painted in this colour, and it looks absolutely fantastic. :smokin:

Will post a pic of it when I find it on my phone....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Pics please Shabs!!


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

i had mine painted Lamborghini Pearl balloon white last month, 
pearl white really really suits the shape of the car and showes off every single line.

some unpainted carbon really contrasts well too,

cant wait too see your finished car


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Hi guys, Here are some pics..looks alot better in the flesh..




























I shall upload more pics when the car is built up..


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks lovely mate.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

paint it in a more modern colour...

the grey from the Lambo Gallardo LP560-4


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

erm...bit late for that now...lol....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Do you not find it hard to see with the windows like that?

Looks fresh:smokin:


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

looks great,

wait till the first time you take it out, if its anything like mine the color looks a million times better in natural light,


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

rasonline said:


> paint it in a more modern colour...
> 
> the grey from the Lambo Gallardo LP560-4


that's one wicked colour theres a r32 widegirl around in that colour


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

yeah i know, they sprayed a small test panel and it looks far better in natural light, and even better in sunlight, should all be fitted up next week, will post up completed pics then....will be a shame to sell her once done...i wonder what i can get for it....


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Hi guys.. Been really busy doing the finishing touches to the car.. Im well pleased with the results, Kream carried out an awesome paint job.. Let me know what you guys think..
The car has yet to be washed and waxed..

As you can see from the pics, the car has a fresh set of 18x10 wheels. Iv also replaced the wing mirrors and decided to go for a de-spoilered look.




























Thanks to all that made an input into this thread..


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

My wife said she liked the BMW Green.

We almost bought your car, but we ended up buying one with a brand new engine instead. My wife said we made a mistake, and should have bought yours instead.

I like the new paint, but I was very fond of the green myself.

Good luck with the GTR.


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Cheers mate.. got abit bored of the last colour.


----------

